# Retailers tell me watch out for Ebay



## jnikom (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi, sorry but I am obviously a newbie.  I have gone to two different presentations and they scoff when I say I can find it on ebay for cheaper.

They say that those people are not allowed to sell.  Is this true?  Is there something we need to watch out for on Ebay?

We just purchased tonight at WorldMark for 10,000 points plus 10,000 bonus points for $19,700.  Supposedly Colorado has a 5 day change your mind law.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 19, 2008)

Rescind!  They didn't sell you anything better than what you can buy resale.  eBay is a perfectly okay place to buy a timeshare, including Worldmark which has NO DEED, just a membership.  Don't fall for the lies, and that is exactly what you heard--lies.  

People decide they don't want their timeshares anymore, and so they sell them or pay someone else to sell them.  The scams are everywhere, but the biggest waste of money is buying a timeshare from the developer.  

You are so lucky because we bought our first timeshare from a developer many years ago, and we didn't know better because the information wasn't out there like it is now.  You can buy what you bought from the developer for about $6,500.  Wouldn't that just make you sick, to find out that the same thing is 1/3 the cost?  You have a golden opportunity.  Take it.  And welcome to TUG!  I live north of you in Thornton.   

By the way, Worldmark is a great product!


----------



## tracie15436 (Jun 19, 2008)

Cindy is totally right...you need to buy resale.  You wont get travelshare...but it really isnt worth it anyway.  I love worldmark - great choice on a timeshare!  Just buy resale and save yourself some money.  Do lots of research and ask lots of questions - Tug is a great forum. Good luck!


----------



## jnikom (Jun 19, 2008)

Thanks Tracie and RickandCindy.  
What is the process to rescind?  Can I call corporate or do I have to go back into the office?
The sales lady was very nice and told us about the 5 day thing.  When she asked the finance guy to confirm, he got nasty with us and told us to do it or not do it.  We almost walked out and wished we did!


----------



## lprstn (Jun 19, 2008)

Read your contract, fax, and mail your rescind letter by certified mail.  Note all those you speak too during this process.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 19, 2008)

Absolutely, RESCIND!!! The instructions will be in the fine print that you were given. Follow them EXACTLY.

It may take a while, but you will be able to buy what you want resale for 20-30% of what you paid the developer that tried to humiliate you into buying from him. 

Welcome to TUG!

Jim Ricks


----------



## bnoble (Jun 19, 2008)

Of course they scoff at ebay---they don't get paid a commission that way.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 19, 2008)

*Were The Timeshare Sellers' Lips Moving ?*




jnikom said:


> Hi, sorry but I am obviously a newbie.  I have gone to two different presentations and they scoff when I say I can find it on ebay for cheaper.
> 
> They say that those people are not allowed to sell.  Is this true?  Is there something we need to watch out for on Ebay?
> 
> We just purchased tonight at WorldMark for 10,000 points plus 10,000 bonus points for $19,700.  Supposedly Colorado has a 5 day change your mind law.


If so, chances are they were fibbing -- specially if they were knocking eBay, which is the world's No. 1 bargain basement for great deals on timeshares. 

A more charitable explanation is that the timeshare sellers don't know much about eBay.  Either way -- lying or talking through their hats -- they're wrong. 

By all means, _rescinda-sinda-sinda_.  Pronto.  Within those 5 days.  Before you even start scouting out eBay for timeshares.  Time's a-wasting, so get right on it, following the timeshare company's rescission instructions to the letter.  Now! 

Here's something else the timeshare sellers didn't mention.  There is no such thing as a new timeshare.  By the time anybody shows up & checks in, somebody else has already stayed there, just like hotel rooms.  All timeshares are _used-used-used_.  So it makes no sense whatever to pay "new" prices to timeshare companies for units that are _not_ new any way you shake it. 

After your rescission is complete & successful, then go ahead & buy a nice eBay timeshare. 

Above all, Buy Resale -- Save $10*,*000.  Or more. 

Good luck.  And welcome to TUG. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## tlsbooks (Jun 19, 2008)

jnikom said:


> They say that those people are not allowed to sell.  Is this true?



I think this would be good to start using on the timeshare salespeople...

"You mean if I needed to sell my timeshare, I wouldn't be allowed to?  That doesn't sound good to me.  No thanks."


----------



## Bill4728 (Jun 19, 2008)

You don't need to buy your TS from ebay if ebay makes you uncomfortable. There are many great resellers of Worldmark. Their prices may be just a little above the average ebay price. 

The thing about it is, that most of these resellers which have great websites offering WM resales also sell them on ebay.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 19, 2008)

*Whoa!  That Is Brilliant!*




tlsbooks said:


> I think this would be good to start using on the timeshare salespeople...
> 
> "You mean if I needed to sell my timeshare, I wouldn't be allowed to?  That doesn't sound good to me.  No thanks."


The timeshare sellers put themselves in a self-contradictory bind when on the 1 hand they tout their product as valuable real estate that we can use ourselves, rent out to others, bequeath to our kids & grandkids, or re-sell, while on the other hand they badmouth timeshare resales, e.g. via eBay. 

So next time the timeshare sellers put down resales like that, thanks to your brilliant suggestion I will see if I can remember to turn it around on'm just like that.  

_What?  You mean eBay is no good for selling my timeshare when I'm done with it? 
How will I ever find a buyer when I get ready to sell? 
I'm not so sure buying a new timeshare is such a good idea after all. 
Thanks anyway, but No Thanks.​_
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Patri (Jun 19, 2008)

Mail it return receipt requested, so you know they got it in case they claim they didn't. Recission must be in writing. Don't need a fancy letter. Just say you decided timesharing is not for you and you cancel contract #xxxx. And you expect a credit for your downpayment on your credit card. Do it today.


----------



## jnikom (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks everyone.  You all have been very helpful.  I did send my certified letter with return receipt today to the corporate office in Redmond, WA.  There was a transaction fee of $297 or something like that.  Hopefully I get that back too.  Ebay here we come!
(At least after I get this issue resolved).  I wouldn't want two timeshares right now.


----------



## mamiecarter (Jul 1, 2008)

*Great Deals On EBay!*

Start looking at EBay now. Wait till October to start bidding. Prices are better and more selection then. Unless of course you see just what you want sooner.

I have gotten great deals buying on EBay.


----------



## brownhaired_girl (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi,  
  A couple years ago my mother and I bought our first timeshare.  We put it through our credit cards to get the points.  When we tried to recind, the company we purchased from kept putting us off, telling us the money would be returned "next week". This went on for 10 weeks. We finally had to contact the credit card company and dispute the charges.  Be aware of keeping good records.


----------



## Rent_Share (Jul 19, 2008)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Rescind!   You can buy what you bought from the developer for about $6,500.
> By the way, Worldmark is a great product!



10 K on ebay around 5 - 5.5K  now


----------



## pambroselli86 (Jul 19, 2008)

Patri said:


> Mail it return receipt requested, so you know they got it in case they claim they didn't. Recission must be in writing. Don't need a fancy letter. Just say you decided timesharing is not for you and you cancel contract #xxxx. And you expect a credit for your downpayment on your credit card. Do it today.


I noticed your Dale Carnegie tip.  I do really appreciate that one.


----------



## pjrose (Jul 20, 2008)

If you used your credit card, contact the card company immediately to dispute the charge.


----------

